# Lacteeze tablets?? Do they really work?



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guysI am Lactose intolerant.I have a friend that users lacteeze tablets and he can eat anything with milk and not have any problems...Has anyone had lacteeze tablets, how do they work???Is there any long term affects??? http://www.thexton.com.au/brand/Lacteeze


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, lacteeze tablets are lactase enzyme. People who r lactose intolerant cannot digest the lactose in dairy products because their body doesn't make enough of the enzyme. The undigested lactose then irritates the intestine.I'm lactose intolerant and usually avoid all dairy, but I use the enzyme if I can't avoid it or am not sure. I find it works about 70% of time- it definately reduces symptoms caused by milk.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

so if i want to eat pizza lets say once a month, will it be ok to take lacteeze and lot of any bad affects in the long run??


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Should be fine, unless high fat content (of pizza) triggers ur ibs as well. No long-term effects as lacteeze just replaces something ur body doesn't make enough of.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:and he can eat anything with milk and not have any problems.


He could the same without the tablets. Milk is only a problem if too much is consumed at one sitting.Pizza is probably never a problem for lactose intolerance.


> quote:I find it works about 70% of time-


A hint your problem is not related to LI, perhaps.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

They don't work for me at all. In fact, the one time I tried them I was worse than ever before. Just be cautious if you give them a try!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:They don't work for me at all. In fact, the one time I tried them I was worse than ever before.


So could that mean you are just not intolerant to lactose?


----------



## 18358 (May 28, 2006)

Lactese tablets do work for lactose intolerant persons.But we all have different levels of intolerance and may require different amounts of lactese.You should try them before eating your pizza or any lactose foods and adjust the dose as needed,either increasing or decreasing.They will work.But..if you have IBS you may still have problems with the tomatoe sauce base or the toppings.Good Luck.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:But we all have different levels of intolerance and may require different amounts of lactese.


No, the most intolerant a person can be is not very intolerant.


> quote:You should try them before eating your pizza or any lactose foods


Pizza isnâ€™t going give a person LI; there isnâ€™t enough lactose.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you for all that guys..I have lost alot of weight because of being LI. I would like eat some of the food i use to have such as pizza,cheese and other foods containing lactose. From what i can tell i am very sentative to anything that contains lactose or it maybe that my brain is telling me that







I have been watching what i eat for the past few months and i feel good most of the time. I have been facing problems with bloating and acid from time to time also, can this happen to people with LI problem???


----------

